# Second order in 2 days!



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Just placed my second order in 2 days! When everything arrives from various places I should be set to go. 

One thing that I noticed on the C&S site, it doesn't go to https when you enter & submit your credit card details. I'm not paranoid about such things, but perhaps it needs looking at.

Nige


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That worried me so I put a test order through....

when you go to the cart page and put your order through, you choose whether you want to process it via cheque or credit card then click "process order" if you choose credit card it takes you to this address:

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/login/aqua/payment/SecPay.asp

If you then clickt the padlock you can see the page is secured by

LiteSSL CA 
This was issued to Clean and Shiny on the 5/4/06 and expires 6/4/07

Phew!

All nice and secure 

Didnt want people to think it wasnt secure  Hence why I posted!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh by the way.....

As that page is a secure page if you try to go to it from my link it will error as it doesnt know what to charge you etc.....

I just chucked this up but will make it more viewable later....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Lets try this...

It may be BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> That worried me so I put a test order through....


Thanks Johnny, perhaps it's my browser, IE7.

I just sent "[email protected]" an email about my order 33370959. The 3.5" Spot Buff Backing Plate is out of stock. I asked if you can cancel this item and either refund, or send me a surprise! :thumb:

BTW, I've put a link to C&S on my "MINI" web page, hope that's OK.

Nige


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Got the email, will take a look tomorrow and get back to you 

Thanks of course the link is all good


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

nigelmercier said:


> Thanks Johnny, perhaps it's my browser, IE7.
> 
> I just sent "[email protected]" an email about my order 33370959. The 3.5" Spot Buff Backing Plate is out of stock. I asked if you can cancel this item and either refund, or send me a surprise! :thumb:
> 
> ...


I just loaded up IE7 and the padlocks at the top of the page! I can see what you meant now!


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I just loaded up IE7 and the padlocks at the top of the page!


D'OH! :wall:

Nige


----------

